# Drucker druckt erst nach neuinstallation von LPT1



## penniwise (1. März 2005)

Hallo,

mein Drucker funktioniert immer ein paar Stunden, dann hängen zig Aufträge in der
Warteschleife.

Wenn ich LPT1 im Gerätemanager deinstalliere und wieder installiere über die automatische Hardwareerkennung funktioniert das ganze wieder ein paar Stunden.

Dann fängt es wieder aufs neue an.

Wie kann ich den Fehler dauerhaft beheben? Woraus entsteht der Fehler ?

THX 4 HELP


----------

